

Ask HN: Ideas for next iOS side project? - 10dpd

I'm looking for my next idea for an iOS side project, my rule is generally something that can be created in a couple of weekends but has future scope for expansion. Thanks :)
======
michaelpinto
Find a subject matter you have a passion for, research the field of existing
apps (because every genre is now saturated) and then make a better app.

